#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] Run a macro with ADODB record set

## ChromiumAgeCollector

I'm using a ADODB record set in oder to open a password protected database.  Now that the database is open, I need to run a macro.  I can't seem to find how to do that.  Is it even possible from a ADODB connection?

----------


## JosephP

ADO has nothing to do with opening Access which is what you need to do in order to run a macro. you'll need to automate the access application



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


for instance

----------


## Kyle123

Not that I'm aware of, you would have to automate Access with Excel and create an instance of it. This does of course mean that all users of the excel workbook would need access installed.

----------


## ChromiumAgeCollector

The database is password protected.  How can open it using your sample code?

----------


## JosephP

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## ChromiumAgeCollector

Thanks!  I'll give it a try.

----------


## ChromiumAgeCollector

That worked perfectly!  Thank you so much for your help.

----------


## JosephP

you're welcome :-)

----------


## Cutter

If you are satisfied with the solution(s) provided, please remember to mark your thread as Solved. 
*New quick method*:
Select Thread Tools (above first post on page) -> Mark thread as Solved. To undo, select Thread Tools-> Mark thread as Unsolved. 

*Or you can use this way*:
Go to the first post 
Click edit
Click Go Advanced
Just below the word "Title" you will see a dropdown with the words "No prefix".
Change to "Solved"
Click SaveAlso, as a relatively new member of the forum, you may not be aware that you can thank those who have helped you by clicking the small star icon located in the lower left corner of the post in which the help was given. By doing so you can add to the reputation(s) of those who helped.

----------

